# I shall unveil a Honey Hole.



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

I had a few guys PM me about the cow elk on timp. On this adventure I ran into 1 cougar, sheep, goats, giant deer, and a ton of cow elk. I'm withholding animal footage for now but if you have a good eye here is my route:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1IN0rn0 ... e=youtu.be


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I was scared just watching that video. Great footage!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

do you show your wife this footage? your crazy!


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Matt, as impressive and interesting as your videos might be, and as appreciative as we are about you posting them here, if they're not about big game, they don't belong in the big game section of the forum. Please stop ignoring the moderator requests to post them where they belong.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> do you show your wife this footage? your crazy!


We love you man, so make sure your wife posts the date and time of your memorial on this forum, and don't show this footage to your life insurance agent! Those loose rocks, broken ledges, steep slopes, slick snow and ice, are more than I would tackle for ANY dumb big game animal. It's great footage, but you can keep your honey hole. BTW, where in heaven's name did you find another person of your ilk?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow! :shock: Enjoyed the footage. I imagine packing an elk out of there would be problematic. -Ov- 


Is your girlfriend that chick on the credit card commercial climbing the redrock?


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Petersen said:


> Matt, as impressive and interesting as your videos might be, and as appreciative as we are about you posting them here, if they're not about big game, they don't belong in the big game section of the forum. Please stop ignoring the moderator requests to post them where they belong.


Ok.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Matt, if you want to debate, discuss or disagree with mine and the other moderator decisions about this, please do so in a private message as mentioned in the forum rules.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just threw up....


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Matt, I beg you to please keep posting your videos here. They are amazing. I or 75 % less people would not see your crazy/amazing videos. I live in Orem and hike the front of Timp often to look for sheds. You are an inspiration to me to get more in shape to do what you do.

Peterson and other moderators, get off your hi-horse and let him post his stuff here. It looks like to me he is showing us prime habitat video for wildlife. So let ir go.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

robiland said:


> Peterson and other moderators, get off your hi-horse and let him post his stuff here. It looks like to me he is showing us prime habitat video for wildlife. So let ir go.


We welcome Matt's videos here on the UWN. They are fun to watch and add to the forum. We have only asked that they be posted in the appropriate category to keep the forum organized. A very simple request.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

A simple request by a user/reader also. If those videos, which are some of the most amazing things I have ever watched, were posted in another area, they would not be seen by lots of people.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

+1. I live @ the mouth of Grove Creek and love seeing what's just above my house. Amazing videos Matt! You are crazy though.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

NHS said:


> robiland said:
> 
> 
> > Peterson and other moderators, get off your hi-horse and let him post his stuff here. It looks like to me he is showing us prime habitat video for wildlife. So let ir go.
> ...


Thanks guys. You can always just check out my website or subscribe to my Youtube channel and get everything that way. I agree with Peterson that everything needs to be organized and kept in their appropriate category. I put this video in for a reason though. THERE ARE OVER 20 COW ELK in the video. If you notice my post I say there are NO animals in here (wink, wink). I was trying to help out a small group of forum users looking for cow elk on Timp. Apparently no one picked it out but if you are reading this and hunting cow elk and specifically on Timp then go to 1:33 on my link. Look over my left shoulder bedded down right behind the aspens. Watch in 1080 and there you go. Timp hunters will know with certainty right where this spot is. Good luck  If I'm up there I'd be happy to pack out a quarter.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

You scare me Matt. I can't believe you haven't hurt yourself yet (or have you?). I sure hope I never hear your name on the news, unless they're featuring one of your crazy videos. Good luck and BE SAFE.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

robiland said:


> A simple request by a user/reader also. If those videos, which are some of the most amazing things I have ever watched, were posted in another area, they would not be seen by lots of people.


You actually touched on the very reason why we ask people to post things in the most relevant categories. I'll explain...

Having had a long history with Internet forums, both as a participant, moderator and administrator, I've seen that most forums suffer from certain common trends that, if let go, cause difficult long-term problems. The moderators and I try to head off these trends before they go too far.

One of these trends that tends to affect discussion forums is topic consolidation into the most popular forum categories. Every forum like ours has categories that are more popular than others. People tend to want their posts read, so they tend to post them in the categories with the most traffic.

This causes the lesser-visited forums to decline even further as posts that would normally go there are increasingly posted in the more popular forums. It's not at all uncommon to see Internet forums gradually consolidate around two or three categories with tens of thousands of posts while the other categories are nearly empty. People eventually just stop visiting and posting in the other categories because nothing is there and nobody reads them.

The success of the UWN forum has been the result of its broad base of general interest topics that appeal to a wide variety of people with a wide variety of outdoor interests - Matt is a perfect example of that kind of person. Unlike, say, Monster Muleys or Big Fish Tackle, we're not strictly a big game forum or a fishing forum. Instead, we aim to appeal to everyone from big game hunters, to fly fishermen, to duck hunters, to hikers and to most every sportsman who likes to spend time outdoors.

As already mentioned, Matt's posts are fantastic, and many focus around big game, so they're appropriate for that forum. On the other hand, many of them have little or nothing to do with big game, so posting them exclusively in the Big Game category contributes to the lessening in popularity of, say, the Great Outdoors category or the Photos and Video category.

In addition, placing an incredible video like running up the face of Timp in the Big Game category limits the exposure of that video by placing it out of the way for fishermen or the waterfowl hunters or the upland game hunters or the general outdoor enthusiasts who visit the site but don't care about big game hunting.

Furthermore, placing those non-big game videos in, say, the Great Outdoors category increases their exposure and helps the forum by giving them a longer shelf life. Most any thread started in the big game section drops off the first page within a two or three days, then it's essentially gone. Posts in, for example, the Great Outdoors section tend to stay there longer and are seen by a wider variety of the forum members from big game hunters to anglers to photographers to nearly everyone else who visits the forum. Threads staying on those first pages are also preferentially indexed by search engines, like Google, and subsequently, they bring in more forum traffic as the result of people's searches for that kind of material.

To sum it up, we really want a wide variety of people who love Utah's outdoors to visit the forum, and if we increasingly let more and more things migrate to just the Big Game section or just the General Fishing section, we would eventually eliminate the reason why lots of our site visitors come here.

I know this was a long post, but it's a complicated issue, and these are the sorts of concerns that I and the moderators deal with as we try to keep the forum running smoothly and headed in the right direction. We don't always get it right, but we've been doing this long enough to have gotten the hang of heading off certain trends before they get too far along to easily rope back in.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

mattinthewild said:


> I was trying to help out a small group of forum users looking for cow elk on Timp. Apparently no one picked it out but if you are reading this and hunting cow elk and specifically on Timp then go to 1:33 on my link. Look over my left shoulder bedded down right behind the aspens. Watch in 1080 and there you go.


Geech, I watched your video once, then I watched it again with my wife yesterday, and I missed them. Guess, I'll need to watch it a third time. Really Matt, don't let our forum housekeeping get in the way of you posting videos here - they're amazing.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Matt, your vids are extremely motivational. Love the BIG GAME you capture and the thrill of being in the outdoors. There are many chukar hunters that would love to share your experiences. Although a smaller audience, and even though you don't have a bird dog...PLEASE post on the Utah Bird Dogs!

http://utahbirddogs.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Simple Man (Feb 3, 2011)

Matt, love the videos man! Except for the parts that make me weak in the knees! Your videos are great for motivating me to get off my duff. Thanks!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

mattinthewild said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > robiland said:
> ...


Had a hard time seeing the elk in the video until you named the spot, but yes I know right where that spot is. In fact I was there the day before you posted the video and saw tons of wildlife but not any cow elk, they must have moved in there through the night.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I think it's funny that this *video* wasn't moved to the Photos, *video*, trail cam section of the forum.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Clarq said:


> I think it's funny that this *video* wasn't moved to the Photos, *video*, trail cam section of the forum.


Hush dude! Don't give them any ideas. They had already forgotten about it. o-||


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

mattinthewild said:


> .... Timp hunters will know with certainty right where this spot is. Good luck  If I'm up there I'd be happy to pack out a quarter.


Matt, That brings back some great memories. I shot my first buck Utah buck just right on that saddle below you back in the fall of 91. My kid brother took the first shot at him with his .30-30 and missed at about 100yds. He followed up with 11 more shots and still didn't get him down. The buck finally ran and circled around us and I picked him off right on the saddle at 150yds with my 30-06. In my bros defense it was his first hunt and he had never shot at a deer before. He got so excited just thinking that buck was in the bag he screwed it all up. Thanks for bringing back those memories.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

you have bigger ones than me thats for sure....


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Matt bring them to The Gut Pile you can post them even in the Waterfowl section if youd like. :twisted:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> Clarq said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's funny that this *video* wasn't moved to the Photos, *video*, trail cam section of the forum.
> ...


yep


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Is sliding on the way down really the safest way? Or is it just for fun? 8)


----------

